# Gurkha Event at Cigar Factory Warehouse - Troy, Michigan.



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Wingfan13 and myself will be attending


THURSDAY November 8th 3-7pm

ERIC ULIS WILL BE THERE FROM GURKHA PASSING OUT FREE GURKHA SHAGGY XO CIGARS! AND EXPLAINING ALL THE NEW PRODUCTS GURKHA HAS TO OFFER! STOP IN AND EXPERIENCE THE PREMIUM TOBACCO & PREMIUM QUALITY THAT MAKE GURKHAS SOME OF THE WORLD'S FINEST CIGARS!

THIS IS YOUR ONE CHANCE TO WIN A CANISTER OF 20 LIMITED PRODUCTION GURKHA CIGARS THAT CAN NOT BE PURCHASED ANYWHERE..... DON'T MISS THIS OPPORTUNITY!

The Cigar Factory Warehouse
1134 E. Big Beaver Rd. 
Troy, Michigan


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

If only I lived closer! I just attended a Gurkha event in PA and it was great - terrific deals and freebies! Enjoy it!


----------



## tp1smokin (Nov 8, 2007)

We will have food and drinks...and plenty to sample!!! come one come all


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

_*The Cigar Factory Warehouse*_

I really like the ring of that.


----------

